
Everything You Need to Know About Coronavirus Vaccines - MKais
https://www.wired.com/story/everything-you-need-to-know-about-coronavirus-vaccines/
======
IXxXI
1\. A vaccine against COVID-19 is only possible if the virus doesn't mutate.

2\. COVID-19 is being treated with anti HIV medication. If its similar enough
to HIV to be treated with the same medication. A vaccine against it could be
impossible for the same reasons we have no current vaccine for HIV.

